# KDS Presents Black C63 AMG gold detail package



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:

Quick one to show we are still around in the studio section :thumb:

The car in question is a Merc C63 AMG in black , with ceramic clear coat lacquer.

The package is a KDS gold detail

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/paint_correction_packages.phtml#gold

Also wheel refurb , dent removal to top of car 12 in total , rear bumper re paint after a wall won the fight .

So as I said shortish for me and thought I would post the pics as I had to upload them to send to customer by email link as we don't get to see the customer as HIS cars are delivered and collected by the KDS transport trailer, and pays over the phone.

Some before






















































































































A few during pictures























































And then the finished pictures :thumb:







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































And a HD video of finished car too :thumb:






Many thanks for viewing , fire away with questions too 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Epic work as always Kelly

And I get to be first in the thread


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

another fantastic work 

did you fix the rim?


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Kelly, I remember you talking about this one! Looks like a fantastic finish! 

cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Very nice results  Customer sounds like a man of mystery

The size of the brake calipers are massive! The rear ones look bigger than the calipers I put on the front of my car... :doublesho


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

razorak said:


> another fantastic work
> 
> did you fix the rim?


of course :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Glorious finish :argie: would've loved to have seen a pic of the owners face once he seen it :doublesho:lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very impressive.

What finishing products did you use? Always interested to hear other options for solid black cars


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

id_doug said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> What finishing products did you use? Always interested to hear other options for solid black cars


This car we went for dodo juice supernatural hybrid, in the after pics its had the first coat quick wipe down then placed car in sun for a while took some pics then drove it in ,
used filtered fridge dried compressed air to blow down bodywork ,then gave it second buff to remove smears ,
then wiped body down with duster again dodo juice supernatural just before second coat of same Dodo supernatural hybrid around 2 hours later , which are in the indoor night shots

Getting a bit of warmth into paste products helps bring out oils to surface ready for second buff :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

id_doug said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> What finishing products did you use? Always interested to hear other options for solid black cars


forgot its metallic black BTW

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> This car we went for dodo juice supernatural hybrid, in the after pics its had the first coat quick wipe down then placed car in sun for a while took some pics then drove it in ,
> used filtered fridge dried compressed air to blow down bodywork ,then gave it second buff to remove smears ,
> then wiped body down with duster again dodo juice supernatural just before second coat of same Dodo supernatural hybrid around 2 hours later , which are in the indoor night shots
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Supernatural certainly looks good on the car. I wouldn't of guessed that was what was used. I would of placed my bets on some sort of sealant. Very impressive.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

id_doug said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Supernatural certainly looks good on the car. I wouldn't of guessed that was what was used. I would of placed my bets on some sort of sealant. Very impressive.


It is a paste sealant mate :thumb:

so your eyes did not fail you the hybrid part should of helpped a bit :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Kelly you truly are a master in what you do. Top work!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Kelly :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Better than new :thumb:

1st Class..


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome job. 

i never can understand how they removes dents from the ouside and not from behind it :lol:

might send you a pm of a dent i have, that nobody around here will touch. its on my van, and you cant get to it from the inside of the panel


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow looks fantastic, great job KDS.


----------



## Nika (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow!nice one kds, i have watched a few of youre posts and they are great! keep up the good work!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice work on the PDR - whats the going rate per dent???


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome!!!!...:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy work kelly


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

what a detail

and what a motor


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome as always Mr. Harris :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Very nice kelly!


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Lovely job there , what sort of paint depth readings did you find ? I did a black series C63 not long ago (showroom) and from memory it average circa 120micron .


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.! I love it


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Was that around the £1600 mark ? with all the extras ?

Looks great


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I must say Kelly what a finish but with the level of dedication you go to with these cars i'm shocked to see you painting a bumper on the car.

That in my eyes as an Assessor is simply a no go unless it's simple a small nick in or similar.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gally said:


> I must say Kelly what a finish but with the level of dedication you go to with these cars i'm shocked to see you painting a bumper on the car.
> 
> That in my eyes as an Assessor is simply a no go unless it's simple a small nick in or similar.


Really ???

funny how everyone is an expert behind a key board without seeing the type of damage ? (tiny scuff that everyone else would smart repair , we always re-lacquer the whole panel only , its plastic so unlikely to rust now is it) customer (owns many cars this being the cheapest and lowest) / budget (lower than the other cars) / who drives the car (wife school run car) / is it likely to be damaged again in the years time (painted all the owners other cars each year for scuffs) so yes.

But of course its my business and doing very well thank you , as long as the customer is given the option of all the choices its down to them to pick the one for them .

And not someone sitting behind a key board really :thumb:

life is all about different levels of compromise to get along not everyone wants the same .

So i guess you think we should fully remove every panel for each repair , bare metal / plastic / carbon every time.

this would be like me only carrying out platinum details at 2k plus.

where as 85% of my work is a silver detail package, runs the same with paintwork 80% of the customers want a repaint within a budget that gets them great finish and colour match without rebuilding the car each time.

I eat burgers from fast food joints far more than top steak from resturant , but enjoy both if you get what i mean :thumb:

Way too many "experts" on forums IMHO, i myself sit back and praise members or say nothing 

dealt with insurances and Assessor for many years until my father decided to shut down his bodyshop due to insurances and assessors wanting to cut corners and save money instead of doing the job correctly.

Oh thanks for the free bump thou 

Kelly


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Great work as always Kelly :thumb:

Now try and find some time to post on kds beginners detailing thread  I want to get to the deposit stage to hopefully see some people drop out so I can get off the reserve list:buffer:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The car looks perfect from all angles, alot superior than brand new, totally different level to paint correction, well done, and great write-up and pictures :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Luckily enough i'm actually a bodyshop assessor and not an insurance one.

I find a bit of a contradiction about doing the best job. I'm not an expert as such, although I do rate myself very highly, it's merely a matter of opinion.

I still think leaving bumpers on is what "lower end" bodyshops (not your own of course) do to cut corners. Masking edges up etc can be a dangerous game when is come to lacquer peeling back etc. I like to think of like masking a door handle when painting a door. It's not the right way to do the job.

I do understand your comment in regards to cost of the job etc in most cases doing the job the right way has maybe cost me the job due to me not wanting to cut corners so I may be an hour more expensive than the chap next door.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

pointless discussion mate . 

Its not your car , its my customer's car . 

its not for you to say whats right and wrong , IF the customer has been given the options and costs and considered the usage of the car. 

Its down to them , and then we will do the best within a budget. 

Hes is not complaining and happy with the work , more importantly is not trying to prove something on a forum. 

Do you think i would post something that i could get ripped to apart about? 

I could then say that anyones enhancement detail is not a proper correct detail as its not the correct way to deal with the issues. 

Different levels for different people. 

If anything was to go wrong then my customers know where we are and would fix it FOC , this has not had to happen so fear not my friend. 

I bet i have been working , stripping and painting cars as long as you are old or very close to it.

I know what when and how :thumb:

I can post many photos of bumper that are removed from last 9 months just to keep you happy thou 

The Enzo owner asked KDS not to remove any panels and just mask everything , as thats what his bodyshop does on the other ferraris and lambos , i took the correct route and stripped everything for reason i dont have to explain really. 

Again different situations require different routes to fix , its learning that , that will make a business grow . 

Not ONLY doing the ultimate work everytime , as you will soon run out of customers. 

Kelly


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A fantastic result and great look.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

And just for Gally 

in the future i WILL be posting the resto work on many cars or bare metal respray cars , that have been hand built up over many months and years . 

Will show some lead work going on to a line panel gaps and fit , have some jig chassis work too . 

got a few old bettles and MGB's with floor and seal changes . 

How about the first intercity 125 train 1/3rd scale in wood , painted in the show colours , i really have some weird and wonderful photos to scan for the future threads on DW 


kelly


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> And just for Gally
> 
> in the future i WILL be posting the resto work on many cars or bare metal respray cars , that have been hand built up over many months and years .
> 
> ...


Look forward to them Kelly. I like a good restoration. I miss doing sealer work.

Used to take such pride in getting it factory perfect.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Awesome job on my dream car, :thumb:.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

stunning work kelly


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As usual stunning work Kelly :thumb:

Mario


----------

